

Cappuccinocasts: free screencasts on the Cappuccino framework - henning
http://cappuccinocasts.com/

======
pvg
I wonder how many people find this sort of thing more useful than a text
article with a few well-placed screenshots. I can easily see how a video can
be handy when explaining some highly visual and interactive environment but in
this case, you're mostly staring at a dude's editor or browser while he types
things and clicks things. A dude with the accent and cadence of a cartoon
hypnotist, no less. The effort expended in producing a screencast must easily
exceed that of writing up the same information. Not to mention ease of
addressability, indexing, updatability, etc, etc, etc.

~~~
erlanger
Yep, it makes no sense, and you shouldn't need OCR to get code samples on your
clipboard.

~~~
goodkarma
He includes links to code on the site. There is a GitHub repository with all
code in it.

------
Semiapies
"Free" screencasts? Is anyone actually straight-facedly trying to charge for
screencasts?

~~~
Hagelin
<http://peepcode.com> and <http://www.screencastsonline.com> both charge for
what they call screencasts.

Arguably much of the content from <http://www.lynda.com> and other video
training providers could also be called screencasts.

~~~
Semiapies
Huh! Thanks.

------
goodkarma
I look forward to seeing some new screencasts on that site. The last one is
from May.

